# *RESOLVED!*: Vancouver, BC



## MissAshley (Oct 10, 2007)

I am looking for someone to provide a lovingforever home for my 2 year old Male Holland Lop. I've had to move home and unfortunately, my mom won't let me keep him at the house.

Here is a bit about him:

His name is Royce (he also responds to Roycie). He was born on Dec. 16, 2005 so he's ALMOST 2 years old. He's black with brown eyes. He loves to play and hide in boxes. He's crazy for bananas, grapes and apples. Ususally when I let him out to run around, I take the top part of the cage right off the tray. When you want him to go back to his cage, if you shake a bag of rabbit treats and encourage him to "come home", he'll hop right back in this cage. He's very sweet, gentle and smart. He's a bit timid sometimes but he would never bite etc.

Please let me know if you can provide a loving home for Royce. It breaks my heart but he needs to go asap.


-Ashley (Vancouver, BC)


----------



## Haley (Oct 10, 2007)

aww he sounds adorable! Do you have any pictures you could post?

Is there a reason your mom wont let you keep him inside? Is he neutered bc that helps with marking (and smell) and makes them easier to litter box train. A lot of us have built these great NIC condos thatare nice and roomy so that if your mom doesnt want him running around at least he has space.

Just some ideas 

Oh, and would you mind posting your location in your profile (my account-profile). Thanks!


----------



## MissAshley (Oct 11, 2007)

My mom won't let me bring him home because her boyfriend doesn't like rabbits (stupid, I know  ) 

A friend was watching him for a few months...until yesterday but he's staying with me this week while I'm dogsitting at a friend's house. My friend didn't take very good care of him at all. I had to buy him a brand new cage last night because his whole cage was covered and stainedwith urine (even the bars at the top). He smelled so bad that I even had to give him a bath...which is when I discovered that his foot was bleeding slightly because he now has sore hocks. I even started to cry. He has an appointmentwith the vet on Saturday, which is the earliest I could get him in there. In the mean time, he's eating and seems to be acting normal now that he's clean and in a clean environment. I'm going to try to convince my mom to let me bring him home next week. I'm hoping that she'll give in atleast until he's 110% better.

I'm going to try and find some photos to post either today or tomorrow.

Is a NIC condo kind of like those chinchilla cages made of wire?


----------



## Flashy (Oct 11, 2007)

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=15348&forum_id=21&page=1

These are the NIC cages.

Poor bunny, I hope your mum lets you keep your bun, you sound like you love him loads. You can make decent size cages to fit in cupboards and stuff so he wouldn't necessarily even have to be in view.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Oct 11, 2007)

Aww, that's too bad your friend didn't take good care of him. For now, you can put Preparation H or Neosporin on the sorehocks.


----------



## MissAshley (Oct 12, 2007)

So I talked to my mom yesterday and she won't even let me take him home until he heals. So now I have until October 16th to find him a home. I was thinking about it last night and I really don't want to give him up but I can't move out just yet. I'm now hoping to find someone that will foster him until I'm ready to hit the road again and move out on my own. I love him too much to give him up for good. My bf took him out to play in the living room last night and he's doing awesome now. I think that the wound from his sore hocks is being covered by the fur surrounding it so it's not hurting him as bad. It must have just been really hurting him when I got water and soap in it when I gave him a bath the other night. Royce is still scheduled for his vet appointment on Saturday. Whether the sore hock wound is visible or not, I know it's there and I don't want him to get an infection or something. 

If there's anyone that is willing to foster him please get back to me asap!


----------



## aurora369 (Oct 12, 2007)

I really wish I had the space.... But I've got four of my own and a boyfriend who's allergic to hay, plus three was supposed to be the bunny limit.

Is your boyfriend able to keep him at his place for you? You could do all the cleaning or something? I don't know how often you visit your boyfriend, so I don't know if that would work.

How long do you think you would need a foster home for? A few months or closer to a year? I can do some asking around and see if I can find someone will, but I need to know how long they would be committing for.

--Dawn


----------



## MissAshley (Oct 12, 2007)

Hey Dawn, I e-mailed you personally about a week to 2 weeks ago if you remember...my bf was the one that gave me your contact info. 

I wish I could move out sooner but realistically I'm thinking around a year?

My bf doesn't really have the space right now.


----------



## aurora369 (Oct 12, 2007)

I most do certainly remember!

I can't promise anything, but I can ask some people I know if they are willing to provide a home for him for 1 year. 

I would also suggest maybe making some flyers and posting on public websites like Craigslist, and the Buy and Sell. Just make sure you do lots of screening, and I can help you with that.

--Dawn


----------



## MissAshley (Oct 12, 2007)

Thanks so much Dawn!! I'm dogsitting until the 17th so Royce can only stay with me until I leave. It's really stressful and I wish that I had more time. Thanks again for everything, feel free to give me a call on my cell if you find anyone. You have my contact info!


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Oct 16, 2007)

Hi Ashley!

This is April - The girl Olga asked to foster Royce? PM me or get my email from Olga so we can talk more =]


----------



## MissAshley (Oct 16, 2007)

Hey April,

You are a life saver!! I'm just in the midst of sending you an email, give me a call tonight to sort things out. My contact info is in the email.

Thanks!


----------



## Haley (Oct 17, 2007)

Wow April are you going to fosterthe little guy?

Keep us posted. I'll be praying it all works out!


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Oct 17, 2007)

Yup, it looks like I'll be looking after the cutie for the next year =]

I'll be sure you keep you posted then!


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Oct 28, 2007)

Hey!! Just thought I'd let you know how Royce was doing =P

He's chillaxing in the box that Ashley made him <3







We caught him making a huge mess!! He jumped onto the table and knocked everything down =P


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 28, 2007)

Awesome. I think you are a great person to do this.


----------



## Pipp (Oct 29, 2007)

:yeahthat:

So glad you stepped in, April. :hug1

And hey, is that a carpet sample in his cage? If so, Iended up with about 20 of those, different patterns but at least one is just like THAT one.  They've turned out to be one of the best bunny tools I've ever had! 

They're providing favourite sleep spots in the cages :zzzzz, traction at the entrances :run:,and they're covering a multitude of bunny sins :devil(likechewed linoleum). :rollseyes

I want more! 



sas :biggrin2:


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Oct 29, 2007)

Lolz, he's now sleeping on it instead of inside the box!!

It's my only one =[ We gave it to Royce because we wanted to make his cage look Christmas-y!! Haha.. (He has a green litterbox)

-April


----------

